# Article on Dry Eye Syndrome



## Rich Parsons (May 11, 2006)

From My Alumni eLetter: http://www.med.umich.edu/opm/newspage/2006/hmdryeyes.htm


I thought I would share for general awareness.


----------



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> From My Alumni eLetter: http://www.med.umich.edu/opm/newspage/2006/hmdryeyes.htm
> 
> 
> I thought I would share for general awareness.


thank you sir
that was good
but scary to know that i have those symptoms and im in my early 20's!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 12, 2006)

Ugh...My mum has that, her left eye looks horrible because of it, apparently it is in our genes, which sucks cos I dont want to get it...


----------

